# "Dazzler" vomit inducing flashlight



## user1016 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi guys.

Is anyone here able to make "The Dazzler"? I'm very interested in getting one for messing about with at home. I'd be willing to pay for the entire thing if someone is able to build it.

http://ladyada.net/images/bedazzler/complete2_t.jpg

*[hotlinked image replaced by link - DM51]*

Information on how to make it is available here:

http://ladyada.net/make/bedazzler/

Seems like an interesting device.


----------



## mrartillery (Feb 18, 2010)

thats the most useless piece of sh*t ive ever seen lol


----------



## spc (Feb 18, 2010)

2d maglite- DD p7- 3c nimh cells- d2flex with strobe. Around 100 bones, done. If you stare into it long enough you may vomit, you can also stare into a novatac strobe long enough and vomit.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 18, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> thats the most useless piece of sh*t ive ever seen lol


 
LOL. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/243411

OP, if you ever make one please be sure to share with us even though the creator of that particluar light says that it doesn't actually "work"


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 18, 2010)

Even if it does work, no one's gonna stand there long enough to be_dazzled (pun intended) ..


----------



## 420light (Feb 19, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> thats the most useless piece of sh*t ive ever seen lol



Wait..... Is it supposed to make one vomit before it is turned on or.....:shrug:


----------



## leukos (Feb 21, 2010)

That's our government dollars at work! :thumbsup:


I can't think of one good use for this light, except maybe for interrogation.....


----------



## Tim Carleton (Feb 21, 2010)

you can carry around a taco bell burrito and save 98 clams. :sick2: :naughty:


----------



## DM51 (Feb 22, 2010)

So, no-one's going to take a shot at making a Barf-light? LOL


----------



## user1016 (Feb 22, 2010)

leukos said:


> That's our government dollars at work! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I can't think of one good use for this light, except maybe for interrogation.....



If the informant you are trying to interrogate is emetophobic, it would work!

I know it would work on me, I hate puking. I suppose it would be good for incapacitation if it were instant.


----------



## DIWdiver (Feb 23, 2010)

James Miller said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Is anyone here able to make "The Dazzler"? I'm very interested in getting one for messing about with at home. I'd be willing to pay for the entire thing if someone is able to build it.
> Information on how to make it is available here:
> ...


 
Sure, I could make one. I'm sure lots of people on this forum could. The problem is in motivation. Either it works and I puke when I test it, or it doesn't work. Either way, what's in it for me? Being an engineer, I make people sick enough just showing up. What do I need this for?

If I could sell half a dozen of these, it might be amusing enough to take on. But when you get the first one, and report that it doesn't work, I'll be left with the other five. Every time I look at them and think of the lost time and money, I'll want to puke...

D


----------



## The Coach (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry James, I tried 3 times, but just couldn't finish it.


----------



## HarryN (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, yes it could be built. I imagine I could build it with $ 300 worth of off-the shelf parts plus another $ 300 of custom parts in a slightly different housing.

Time to build - at least 30 - 40 hours of looking up parts, buying, and assy x $ 50 / hour.

That's about $ 600 + $ 1,500 = kind of expensive IMHO but if you are really interested, let me know. 

If it were my money, I would put that into some other lights instead, or perhaps consider to build it yourself. Either way it would be a "one off" sort of project.

EDIT: BTW - if someone thinks my numbers are way off, please feel free to comment on why. Thanks.


----------



## user1016 (Mar 5, 2010)

HarryN said:


> Hi, yes it could be built. I imagine I could build it with $ 300 worth of off-the shelf parts plus another $ 300 of custom parts in a slightly different housing.
> 
> Time to build - at least 30 - 40 hours of looking up parts, buying, and assy x $ 50 / hour.
> 
> ...



Fair enough yeah I'd rather save my money.

I'd really love a nice strong mod for my Maglite 4D if you guys can recommend any?


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 5, 2010)

LED or incan?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I just  tea all over my keyboard reading this thread LMAO


----------



## user1016 (Mar 5, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> LED or incan?



LED if possible. =) (Provided it's true that they are better on battery life).

I'm still relatively new to the whole concept of flashlight modification, so if it can be summarized in a nutshell, is there any particular advantage to incandescent and negative point to LEDS?

I haven't had the time to mess with them much but I always found that I preferred the Incandescent bulbs on my Maglite due to the fact that the flood was strong and consistent (sharp at the edges) wheras the LED cast a flood that was soft, and rather than consistent, was still only mildly bright in the centre whilst transitioning to a soft darker white about 75% of the way on the way out of the flood.

My Maglite 3D (Seoul P7 mod) definitely overcame this issue however so I guess it's just the fact that the LED is just not big enough to sit at the base of the reflector cone enough to spread the light evenly.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 5, 2010)

Just show a picture of this  image and you won't have any problems.


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 5, 2010)

James Miller said:


> LED if possible. =) (Provided it's true that they are better on battery life).
> 
> I'm still relatively new to the whole concept of flashlight modification, so if it can be summarized in a nutshell, is there any particular advantage to incandescent and negative point to LEDS?
> 
> ...



Sounds like the led youre talkin about is the lights where they cram 50 led's in a head and have absolutely NO throw, you have to look past those chinese lights. 

I've always preferred incan, but everyone's different. I just prefer the tint of the light and incan's have massive output which ive always enjoyed!  But of course theres good and bad to both, you just need to decide which you like best.


----------



## user1016 (Mar 5, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Sounds like the led youre talkin about is the lights where they cram 50 led's in a head and have absolutely NO throw, you have to look past those chinese lights.
> 
> I've always preferred incan, but everyone's different. I just prefer the tint of the light and incan's have massive output which ive always enjoyed!  But of course theres good and bad to both, you just need to decide which you like best.



Ah I do know the one you mean but nah, it was a standard Maglite factory LED.

Those chinese ones crammed with 50 LEDS and a short tube for a reflector are just rubbish and I can't believe how bad they are. They could get ten times better lighting by taking just ONE of those LEDs in their lamps and putting it into a configuration with a cone reflector.

I do prefer Incan as it does put out a hell of a lot of light, and the tint is warm and nice, wheras LEDs seem to give out a cold pale tint (in my opinion), still, whatever is best for longer battery life.


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 5, 2010)

Well that opens up a whole new can of worms so to speak, when overdriving superbulbs such as welch allyn, osram, phillips etc... the tint changes from a warm to more of a cool tint, between 5-6000k, but is still very nice! As you were talking about being easier on batteries, if you go with rechargables and a low amperage bulb such as the pelican 3854-L which only pulls a little over 2 amps, and when paired with a good strong Li-on's such as the IMR 26500's it will make for a good long runtime and is still pretty bright, around 800 lumens on a full charge with 2 26500's.

Other options to consider is the WA1185 or 1111, they use a little over 3a but still give you good runtime either on Nimh's or Li-ons. The options when it comes to incans are pretty much endless, id recommend starting here and research bulbs to see which suits you the best. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179748


----------



## user1016 (Mar 5, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Well that opens up a whole new can of worms so to speak, when overdriving superbulbs such as welch allyn, osram, phillips etc... the tint changes from a warm to more of a cool tint, between 5-6000k, but is still very nice! As you were talking about being easier on batteries, if you go with rechargables and a low amperage bulb such as the pelican 3854-L which only pulls a little over 2 amps, and when paired with a good strong Li-on's such as the IMR 26500's it will make for a good long runtime and is still pretty bright, around 800 lumens on a full charge with 2 26500's.
> 
> Other options to consider is the WA1185 or 1111, they use a little over 3a but still give you good runtime either on Nimh's or Li-ons. The options when it comes to incans are pretty much endless, id recommend starting here and research bulbs to see which suits you the best. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179748



Lots of jargon in here I'm not quite familiar with X) I'm still new to the whole CPF thing and lack lots of vital electronics experience. Could you direct me on where I can get myself set up with the Pelican 3854-L setup and the IMR 26500's?


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 5, 2010)

James Miller said:


> Lots of jargon in here I'm not quite familiar with X) I'm still new to the whole CPF thing and lack lots of vital electronics experience. Could you direct me on where I can get myself set up with the Pelican 3854-L setup and the IMR 26500's?




Lol sorry, you'll catch on quick i promise.

IMR's here; http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2272984#post2272984

Pelicans here; http://www.lighthound.com/Pelican-Big-D-Rechargeable-Lamp-Set-FL-3854_p_1506.html

Be aware that this is the Hi and Low bulb and are completly interchangable, the hi puts out a lot of out put. This is the build commonly referred to as the ROP or Roar of the pelican, search for it youll find TONS of material. This however will prob be the easiest first build for you being that its a drop in bulb and doesnt require the bi-pin adapter. If you chose to do this with the IMR's youll need a bored 2 c mag to accommidate the cells, bein that these are a little larger than regular C cells.

If however you wanted to build it in D mag format you could use a 2D with one of Fivemega's 6aa adapters and 6 strong Nimh batteries such as Eneloops. 

Adapter is here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244640


Also, i dont mean to throw more at you than you can handle at one time but you'll also need a aluminum reflector and a borofloat lens. My suggestion is take time and read through a lot of the threads and decide whats best for you.


----------



## user1016 (Mar 5, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Lol sorry, you'll catch on quick i promise.
> 
> IMR's here; http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2272984#post2272984
> 
> ...



I'm going to give the pelican a shot first =)

So to get this straight, for the Pelican mod, can I just buy it and stick it into my D cell mag (much like how the factory standard incandescent and LED bulbs are interchangeable) or would it require something non-reversable or the act of having to solder it in etc?


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 5, 2010)

James Miller said:


> I'm going to give the pelican a shot first =)
> 
> So to get this straight, for the Pelican mod, can I just buy it and stick it into my D cell mag (much like how the factory standard incandescent and LED bulbs are interchangeable) or would it require something non-reversable or the act of having to solder it in etc?



The bulb itself drops right in just like a factory lamp, totally reversable if you wanna go with something else.


----------



## user1016 (Mar 5, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> The bulb itself drops right in just like a factory lamp, totally reversable if you wanna go with something else.



Ok thanks for the information =)

So will this give me a nice bright output (better than the standard 100-200 lumen output of a factory Maglite LED? Not sure what their LEDs rate in at).


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 5, 2010)

James Miller said:


> Ok thanks for the information =)
> 
> So will this give me a nice bright output (better than the standard 100-200 lumen output of a factory Maglite LED? Not sure what their LEDs rate in at).



Yes, much better! I think you'll be very pleased.


----------



## user1016 (Mar 11, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Yes, much better! I think you'll be very pleased.



Any quotes or estimates on how many lumens it is?


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 11, 2010)

As soon as she said that it runs off of a "lead acid battery," I started to spew.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 11, 2010)

I think the demonstration of the Dazzler highlights the Placebo Effect (ie suggestion). Build anything unusual, and annoying, then tell the test subject he or she will develop nausea and vomiting. Bingo! After a few seconds they will have the symptoms. A few years later they will sue you because their life was never the same after it. Sonds familiar? I better stop here.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 9, 2010)

TV Show looking for someone who can build the "Puke Flashlight"


----------

